

Have you updated the year in your site's copyright footer? - dugmartin

Just a reminder to update the footers of your sites to 2010 (unless that bit is dynamic in your site).
======
Semiapies
Aside from wholly static sites, I can't imagine a sensible app/caching setup
where that wouldn't be worth making dynamic.

Even for static sites, you could cheat with a touch of Javascript.

------
Mz
Clueless asks: How do you make that dynamic?

~~~
Semiapies
Depends on the language you're using. ColdFusion, a language I spend too much
time using, would just require putting

    
    
        #year(now())#
    

within a cfOutput tag.

~~~
Mz
My websites are currently (X)html, CSS and a smattering of Javascript. I have
no knowledge of ColdFusion. But thank you for replying.

~~~
Semiapies
Sure. In jQuery, something like this would work, if you have a span in your
footer with the id "copyright":

    
    
        $(function () {
            var today = new Date();
            Q("#copyright").text(today.getFullYear());
        });

